# I'm a dad x50+ !!!



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

One of my Ramshorns laid a massive clump of eggs a little while back. I go in today to try out my new found photography skills (not necessarily demonstrated in these photos ) to see a ton of baby snails floating and dropping into the water!! I'm sure the majority will live, I don't have any threatening fish for them. I'll sell most - all of them. Anyone have any suggestions on what size to ship them? 
Thanks for lookin!! I'm super psyched!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

The large Ramshorns is one of 3 possible mother/fathers, they're all the same common types.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i didnt know Ramshorns would lay eggs ontop of the water level. Great pics.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol, I actually can't seem to be able to get rid of them.
 Chances are, you'll be a dad of hundreds more soon enough. Expect exponential growth.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like mystery snail ramhorns dont lay eggs on the surface

there is no way a ramshorn can lay 50+ eggs in one batch


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

From the picture that looks to be a Columbian Ramshorn and not one of the small ramshorns. Not sure if that makes a difference in the egg laying location or quantity.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Either way Ramshorn, Mystery Snail, I thought it was pretty cool! Sorry I guesstimated on the amount of eggs, I'll be sure to do a precise calculation next time so we can be sure what type of snail it is. Thanks for all the comments and replies, I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you find this type of snail to be plant safe? They are very cool looking! Congratulations!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

The only issue is they like to sit in or on the plants.  They haven't touched my plants other wise.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

yep they are very nice snails, these doesnt harm plants, if you did have a columbian,ramshorns , ur plants would be finished


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok to go off the Ramshorn/Mystery controversy. Hopefully this gets some replies seeing as it's not on a new thread. Here are a couple more pictures to help in the ID of my big guys/gals. 
Thanks for all the input and help!


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

It's a bit hard to tell from the pictures, but the one on the right looks like the spirals are forming 90* angles. If this is the case then you have Brigs which are plant safe. Definately doesn't look to be a Ramshorn from that picture.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have been doing A LOT of reading and research on www.applesnail.net and have come to the conclusion that it is an Applesnail (also known as Mystery Snail). I did not however know which kind. Thanks Purrbox for a starting point at least to look at the Brigs.


----------

